# sugar, tongue coating & sour taste



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Well, it's back--a symptom I thought I was almost completely rid of. I have this yellowish coating on my tongue that leaves a sour taste in my mouth after I eat (usually after I eat carbs). This coating caused me to believe (long, long ago) that I had dysbiosis or candida or something. When it is at its worst, I feel worse IBS-wise.When I gave-up high fructose corn syrup, it seemed to go away, but last week, I indulged in a product that was very sugary but made no claims of any form of corn syrup in it. They were some glazed pecans. After eating about 5-6 of them, I noticed the sour taste. Over the days since then, the coating has re-appeared and the sour taste occurs after eating carbs, and my IBS symptoms got dramatically worse for a few days.I double-checked with the company, and as far as they know (the people who answer the phones), there's only regular sugar in the glaze.So I'm faced with an interesting problem and more questions than answers...but I'm back to the key one that I was grappling with years ago...What the heck IS this coating/sour taste, and how does it relate to my IBS problems?!?!?







All theories, suggestions and prayers will be accepted!


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Same thing use to happen to me when I took Levbid. Some drugs lower the amount of "good bacteria" in your body. Especially the ones that dry you out. The extremely coated tongue could be a sign of yeast. I use to take Valtrex for it. That is a drug actually made for herpes, but it works very quickly for yeast. Let it be known I do NOT have herpes.







You could also try eating more yogurt during these times and see if that does anything for you.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

So you're casting a vote for yeast?I had convinced myself awhile ago that it was not, but now that it's back, I'm going to try to remain open-minded to all possibilities. Since my original post, I've been reading about volatile sulfur compounds (VSC). These are supposedly what often causes halitosis, and they are apparently the waste products of anaerobic bacteria that normally reside in the mouth.Here's a moderately gross specific...my coating is NOT uniform. There are these areas of the stuff that look like...well...have you ever seen the bottom of a creek or stream? You know how there's sometimes moss that clings to an occasional rock and the current pulls the moss in the direction of the current? These tiny yellowish-white areas are sort-of like that.


----------



## speedtamer (Jan 19, 2003)

I am taken aback to see that there is someone who had this symptom (very simular) to mine. I am new to IBS since thanks giving weekend last year but for my first two attacks ( have only had four) I had what the dr's described as thrush - as in what babies get. I had such the dry mouth, it would cover my tounge completely and roof of my mouth, making it near impossible to swollow..it would even go so far as to cover my teeth. It would last only a day but would cause me considerable distress. The dr gave me "Nilstat" for yeast infection - same as for babies..IT WORKED. Nilstat is non prescript and tasted not bad ( taste go far with me!







) Yours sounds very simular..except for color and as the dr's keep telling me color doesnt mean much as your body produces emzines and chemicals at different rates and in different amounts, so yours being on the yellow side could be simular to my white version. I dont recall it I had sugar based products before my attack - probably not as I am not big into sugar treats. I put mine off to stress related and the fact I am a smoker and liek my share of cola..( can almost see the people on theis B.B. shaking their heads going tisk tisk!)







The way my dr described it ,,he made it seem that the only logical reason for a coating of the mouth would be an infection such as yeast..I hope this helps and if your wondering the bottle keeps for years and is cheap! Try it ..if it works GREAT if not - it hasnt hurt your pocket book or your body.Speedtamer


----------

